# Today's Privy Find. More Hutch's.



## hemihampton (Sep 9, 2018)

Got out today, first time in awhile, only got out about twice in past 2 months. Tom's been awol/mia all Summer. Dug with Oldtimer Mike today in one small lot that has to have 40-50 holes dug in it. More then I've ever seen in one lot. In this hole I didn't have much hope. some Crunchy at end of probe at only 2 feet. I dig a little 2 feet by 2 feet test hole, not much, but next to it more crunch so dig another 2x2 foot hole. This time a Geo Norris Detroit Hutch pops out. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 9, 2018)

After this 1st hutch Mike joins me in the dig & Mike pulled out about another 6-7 hutch's. Then he lets me in & I dig out one more last hutch. Then a Quart Mcbride Earl & Pollard tooled top crown top. Then in hole near this one we get only a small Larkin soap bottle & a Goebel pint amber blob top Beer bottle from Detroit. For some reason & I don't know why I did not get the usual group shot of all the bottles like I usually do. Here's some of the pics I did take. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 9, 2018)

The Mcbride Earl & Pollard hutch is the much more difficult variation to aquire. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 9, 2018)

Here's my take after splitting 50/50 with Mike. Before & after Pics. Just cleaned in soap & water.LEON.


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 10, 2018)

That's pretty spectacular!  Being absolutely new to this how do you research the locations that you choose to dig?  Are there specific resources on this site that teach you how to research a site and the proper way to dig?  

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 10, 2018)

More great bottles! Nice haul!


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 10, 2018)

iggyworf said:


> More great bottles! Nice haul!




Thanks Iggywolf. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 10, 2018)

Raypadua said:


> That's pretty spectacular!  Being absolutely new to this how do you research the locations that you choose to dig?  Are there specific resources on this site that teach you how to research a site and the proper way to dig?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray




In a nutshell, you need a sanborn map, probe & experience. If you want to know more read my many other privy digging stories where this question has been asked many times. LEON.


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 10, 2018)

I was hoping for a straight forward type of resource center to study from but I'll do the "digging" through the site to find your stories!  I'm sure they will be engaging.  I don't even know what a privy is...


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 10, 2018)

Not sure i want to dig anymore:deadhorse:I had my suspicions but wish I were wrong.

priv·y
ˈprivē/
_adjective_



1.
sharing in the knowledge of (something secret or private).
important]"he was no longer privy to her innermost thoughts"


*1.*
*a toilet located in a small shed outside a house or other building; an outhouse.*


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 10, 2018)

I've found hundreds of Killer Good bottles in Privy's. Since most the Privy's I dig are from the 1800's & well over 100 years old the only thing left at bottom of Privy's this old that has not disintergrated away into dust or dirt is the Bottles. That's the best place to find old bottles. LEON.


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 10, 2018)

Hutches! My favorite! Nice job on those! I have a bunch of Sanborn maps. Just need to figure them out.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 10, 2018)

Screwtop said:


> Hutches! My favorite! Nice job on those! I have a bunch of Sanborn maps. Just need to figure them out.





My Favorite Hutch's are all the Cobalt Blue ones I've found & some very rare Amber Hutch's. Seems like 99% of the hutchs that exist are Aqua.LEON.


----------



## Saturn Doll (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi There, Privy is an old fashioned word for a toilet. They used to be separate, to the main house in a small wooden shed and were often just a big deep ditch with ceramic toilet  or can over the top to sit on-so people threw all sorts of rubbish including bottles down them, not just for no 1 and 2.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 12, 2018)

Here's a outhouse I found in Alabama, never did dig this one. I thought maybe to new. I think they are still using outhouse's today down there? LEON.


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 15, 2018)

Yup, a new and in use pricy would absolutely be NO fun 

I have researched fire insurance maps in Winnipeg and found some from 1908.  As with Screwtop I need to figure out how to use them and overlay current maps.  I have a friend who is an archaeologist so maybe he can help!

Separate note.  There are a number of local Hutch's for sale here in WINNIPEG on kijiji (like Craig’s list in the U.S.).  He is selling them for a range of $40-$80 each.  I looked on the hutch resource site and found info on them but nothing about scarcity or prices.   I don’t think i’m Ready to spend the $ on these when I see some on eBay for a lot cheaper (but not local).  

Again, I would love to find these in a dig because that would be more meaningful but I also don’t Have a single hutch in my collection so I would like to have one to hold 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 16, 2018)

I think I just purchased my first Hutch for $5!  It is blank though.  Still has a piece of the stopper clinking around in the bottle I think as well.  Were blank Hutch's a common thing to do?


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 17, 2018)

I found some before & don't think they are common, but most of the ones I found had a blank slugplate, doesn't look like yours even has a slugplate? LEON.


P.S. your bottom looks pretty round, kinda like those torpedo bottles.


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 18, 2018)

You're right Leon it does have a more rounded base.  I tried looking at different pictures of torpedo bottles and they don't look the same either.  I just don't know what I have!  The base is very indented which I imagine was done to let the bottle stand upright but I haven't seen this indented base on any hutch's or torpedo bottle picture that I have seen.  Have you seen any soda bottles with an indented base like mine?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 18, 2018)

Those blank Hutchinson bottles were not terribly uncommon in Canada.  I think they were the earliest ones used here.  I've got a similar one which is only marked on the base and has been dated to the mid-1880s in Vancouver.  I don't know why the bases were so rounded, I don't think they were meant to be held in torpedo bottle holders but I'm not certain.  I've never seen a photo of one in use.
Unfortunately Hutchinsons from any province other than Ontario will generally be fairly expensive.  I'd be surprised to see them going for much less than $40.  There are a lot of dirt cheap ones from Toronto though, I've picked up a number of beautiful examples for $5 each over the last couple of years.


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 18, 2018)

I guess I'll bite the bullet and buy a couple of Winnipeg ones if you say that's a good price.  I'd really like to have some local pieces 

I can't wait for the next time I go to Toronto to pick up a some more Hutch's as well if I can find them around the $5 range!!!  I've never hunted for bottles in T.O. and I always stop by the Harborfront Antique market when I am there so hopefully I'll find a few!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 18, 2018)

Disclaimer: I can't guarantee that it's a good price.  But I'd be surprised to see them going for less than, say, $30.  I rarely see Winnipeg bottles for sale so I don't know what the local market is like, but in general any pre-crown top soda bottles from west of Ontario won't dip below $30 for the most common bottles, and that's based on bottle show prices from a decade ago so I don't know if prices have risen much since. 
You almost certainly won't find $5 Hutchinsons in antique stores in Toronto, you need to go to antique shows, specifically bottle shows, for that.  The Toronto market was completely flooded by the massive number of bottles dug up during recent construction projects but no matter how common they are Hutchinson bottles just look too interesting for antique stores to price them that low, even if that's all Toronto collectors would pay for them.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 19, 2018)

I didn't realize you were from Canada & your bottle was probably from Canada. SO, The no sluge plate & more rounded bottom maybe more of a Canada thing & I'm not to Familiar with Canadian bottles. Not my Specialty. But I have seen that bottom before, just not sure where, maybe on old Belfast Ginger Ale bottle or other Ginger Ale bottles from late 1800's. LEON.


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks for the info!  I haven't been to a bottle show yet and I don't see any advertising for any bottle shows here in Winnipeg either.  A breweriana show/sale is coming up in October and hopefully I'll see some there!

I also just saw an add for another blank hutch bottle just like mine that was apparently dug up in Edmonton.  So perhaps it is a Canadian think Leon!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 20, 2018)

Raypadua said:


> Thanks for the info!  I haven't been to a bottle show yet and I don't see any advertising for any bottle shows here in Winnipeg either.  A breweriana show/sale is coming up in October and hopefully I'll see some there!
> 
> I also just saw an add for another blank hutch bottle just like mine that was apparently dug up in Edmonton.  So perhaps it is a Canadian think Leon!


Look for antique and collectible sales as well.  Those almost always have bottles.  And check any flea markets that you can, there are probably bottle collectors in your area that sell doubles from their collection somewhere.


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks CB!  Hard to concentrate at work now with Bottles on my mind 24/7


----------



## hunterchub (Sep 26, 2018)

I like the pic with you sitting and admiring the old bottle.  This is my favorite part.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 26, 2018)

hunterchub said:


> I like the pic with you sitting and admiring the old bottle.  This is my favorite part.  Thanks for sharing.




That was oldtimer Mike admiring the Hutch Bottle. He's like 80 something & been digging since the late 1960's or early 70's as far as I know. I hope I can keep digging at 80 years old. LEON.



P.S.  Mike's almost as old as that bottle is LOL.


----------

